# Sorry posted wrong forum



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Bought this item for my pleco and a few other scavengers , but as soon as I put it into the tank all my different types of cichlids ate it like no tomorrow. Is that ok for the cichlids?


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

Purchased Fluval it bites in the long tube form and once I put it in the tank with cichlids it was over .. is that ok for them :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bug Bites sticks? It will not hurt them but I would not feed it on purpose.


----------



## Brian2020 (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm not but as soon as I put it there the scoop it up ..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't put it in the tank.


----------

